# Auslesen von OP15 mit ComText



## centipede (1 September 2008)

Hi,

ein Kunde von mir möchte gerne ein altes OP15, dass mit ComText projektiert wurde wieder auslesen damit er Änderungen machen kann.
Alle seine Offlinedaten passen nicht mehr zu dem projektierten OP.

Nach seinen Angaben kommt beim Auslesen immer "Schnittstellenfehler".

Wie muss die COM-Schnittstelle eigentlich eingestellt sein?
In welchem Modus muss sich das OP befinden?
Hat hier noch jemand das HB zu ComText als PDF?

Siemens verlangt für eine Auskunft mittlerweile Kohle (Value Card), das sehe ich nicht ein.


Danke,

Centi


----------



## sps-concept (1 September 2008)

*Op*

Hallo,

das OP muss im Transfermodus stehen. Und ich würde die Aktion mit einem Rechner probieren der Win98 oder älter als BS hat. Ansonsten ist schlecht mit dem Direktzugriff auf die Ports.

André


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

Heiß das jetzt, das es bei ComText möglich ist war,
eine projektierbare Sicherung rauszubekommen?

Oder wie beim Nachfolger Protool wieder nur eine in der Hinsicht Projektierung
wertlose Sicherungsdatei ...
Wobei, wenn man die BA vom OP15 so überfliegt, wird im Zusammenhang Transfer
eigentlich ausschließlich PG -> OP genannt, nie aber umgekehrt.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1887570

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (1 September 2008)

Es ist möglich ein OP, dass mit ComText projektiert wurde wieder auszulesen und die Datei kann bearbeitet werden.

Ich habe das aber auch noch nie ausprobiert.

Zum Thema Transfermode:
Mein Kunde berichtet, dass sich das OP dabei urlöscht und danach ohne Projekt ist.
Da er nur ein OP mit der Projektierung hat, wäre es Fatal wenn es sich urlöscht.

Gruß,

Centi


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

Gut, jetzt auch noch einen zum Transfermode:
Hat er auch schonmal die Tastemkombi
ESC + ^

Damit brachte man zumindest die Nachfolger OP7/17 OHNE Urlöschen in den Transfer-Mode.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (1 September 2008)

Laut HB OP15 gibt es nur ESC + ^ + v und dabei wird der Speicher gelöscht!

Ist das eine undokumentierte Funktion?

Ich habe sie im OP7 HB auch nicht gefunden.

Gruß,

centi


----------



## Kai (1 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Heiß das jetzt, das es bei ComText möglich ist war,
> eine projektierbare Sicherung rauszubekommen?


 


centipede schrieb:


> Es ist möglich ein OP, dass mit ComText projektiert wurde wieder auszulesen und die Datei kann bearbeitet werden.


 
Siehe dazu auch die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

Welche HMI Bediengeräte unterstützen einen Rücktransfer der Projektierung?



> *OP15 - COM-TEXT*
> 
> OP15 kleiner FW2.20 - Rücktransfer möglich.
> 
> OP15 ab FB2.20 - Rücktransfer möglich, wenn mit COM-TEXT das Projekt auf das Bediengerät transferiert wurde.


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Laut HB OP15 gibt es nur ESC + ^ + v und dabei wird der Speicher gelöscht!
> 
> Ist das eine undokumentierte Funktion?
> 
> ...



Richtig ist, das diese Kombi nicht im Handbuch steht, weder beim OP5/15 noch beim OP7/17, wohl aber z.B. beim OP25 ...

Also erstens, wäre es wenn dann schon ESC + > + V ,
das ist die Kombination für Urlöschen.

Wie auch immer, die Tastenkombi ESC + ^ gibts, und diese funktioniert definitiv mit OP7/17.
Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das es die auch beim OP15 schon gab ...

P.S. @Kai: Was hat dann diese Dödel eigentlich dazu veranlasst, das der Rücktransfer bei neueren Geräten nicht mehr möglich ist?
Denen gehört doch eigentlich die Rübe ab ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kai (1 September 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Zum Thema Transfermode:
> Mein Kunde berichtet, dass sich das OP dabei urlöscht und danach ohne Projekt ist.
> Da er nur ein OP mit der Projektierung hat, wäre es Fatal wenn es sich urlöscht.


 
Siehe dazu die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

Transfermodus für Zeilen- und Grafik-OP



> *FRAGE:*
> Wie gelange ich wieder in den Transfermodus, wenn ich es an einem OP 5/7/15/17/25/35/37 versäumt habe, eine Funktionstaste dafür zu projektieren und nicht auf die Standardprojektierung aufgebaut habe?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## centipede (1 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also erstens, wäre es wenn dann schon ESC + > + V ,
> das ist die Kombination für Urlöschen.
> Mfg
> Manuel



Ich dachte es wird hier nicht zwischen Groß-, Kleinschreibung unterschieden


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird hier nicht zwischen Groß-, Kleinschreibung unterschieden



Das nicht, aber zwischen Pfeil nach oben / rechts  :wink:, wobei mir das ja egal wäre, dem OP aber nicht ...


----------



## centipede (1 September 2008)

Ich sollte mal meine Brille putzen.


----------



## Kai (1 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Richtig ist, das diese Kombi nicht im Handbuch steht, weder beim OP5/15 noch beim OP7/17, wohl aber z.B. beim OP25 ...
> 
> Wie auch immer, die Tastenkombi ESC + ^ gibts, und diese funktioniert definitiv mit OP7/17.


 
Siehe dazu das Gerätehandbuch für das OP7, OP17 auf Seite 3-5:

Gerätehandbuch Operator Panel OP7, OP17



> *Tasten:* ESC + Cursor Oben
> 
> *Funktion:* Transfer
> 
> *Zweck:* Das Laden von Firmware und Projektierung wird abgebrochen und es wird in den Transfer-Modus geschaltet


 
Oder das Gerätehandbuch für das OP25 auf Seite 12-3:

Benutzerhandbuch Operator Panel OP25, OP35, OP45



> *OP-Anlauf*
> 
> *Tastenkombination:* ESC + Cursor Oben
> 
> *Beschreibung:* Transfer-Modus (serieller Transfer)


 
Im Gerätehandbuch für das OP5, OP15 ist diese Tastenkombination nicht beschrieben.



MSB schrieb:


> P.S. @Kai: Was hat dann diese Dödel eigentlich dazu veranlasst, das der Rücktransfer bei neueren Geräten nicht mehr möglich ist?
> Denen gehört doch eigentlich die Rübe ab ...


 
*ACK*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (1 September 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal die Tastenkombination ESC + Cursor Oben bei einem OP5-A1 FW1.30/1 ausprobiert und sie funktioniert dort nicht.

Man kann nur mit der Tastenkombination ESC + Cursor Rechts + Cursor Unten in den Transfermodus schalten, das OP5 ist dann aber urgelöscht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (1 September 2008)

soweit ich weiss, gibt es beim op15 keine tastenkombi um in den transfermodus ohne löschen zu kommen.

ist das projekt auf dem standartprojekt aufgebaut?
irgendwo sollte doch eine entsprechende funktion für den wechsel eingebaut sein. 

wenn nicht sieht es schlecht aus. der transfermodus heisst beim op15 übrigens 'com text'

http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/php4...chlagewerke/&datei=Tastenkombinationen_OP.pdf


----------



## centipede (1 September 2008)

Tastenkombi wurde ausprobiert - geht natürlich nicht.


----------

